# I'm the nanny!



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

My babies crept under my hand in their cage and started falling asleep together. they've had a busy day exploring properly for the first time and tomorrow will be in a proper cage with new mice


----------



## peztree3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Baby mice are so cute


----------

